# جنائن المعلقة كيف كان الماء يصعد اليها



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2006)

الأخوة المهندسون جميعا . 

تحية طيبة .

في بابل كانت هناك جنائن معلقة نسمع عنها . وانا اسأل هل يخطر في بال احدكم ولو بفكرة كيف كانوا

يرفعون الماء حسب ما اظن سبعة طوابق لتسقي هذه الجنائن المعلقة ؟

فكروا ياخواني المهندسين لنرى هل كانوا حقأ اذكى منا .


البغدادي:68: :68: :68:


----------



## mukarameng (19 يونيو 2006)

بواسطة الخاصية الشعرية عن طريق وضع الياف دقيقة بين جوانب التربة والله اعلم ولي صديق يقول انهم كانو يستخدمون القفزة الهيدروليكية 
شكرا لك


----------



## kamal007 (5 يوليو 2006)

Basita Jidan


----------



## العرندس (5 يوليو 2006)

*سؤال جميل .. ولكن متى تزودنا بالاجابه الصحيحة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سمعت وقرأت عن هذا الكثير .. 

قرأت بأن الحمير والبغال كانت لها دور .. في نقل المياه 

وسمعت بأن المضخة البسيطة Open Screw Pump كان لها دور 

حيث كانت تعمل على نقل المياه بين كل طابقين .. 

صورة للمضخة المستخدمة آنذاك 







ويقال بأنها هي نفسها التي استخدمت عند قدماء الفراعنة .. 

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ العزيز العرنس المحترم .

كانت هناك مسابقة من قبل احدى الوزاراة المعنية انذاك اعتقد سنة 1982 حينها كنت طالبأ وكانت 

الجائزة نقدية كبيرة جدأ . وبالصدفة كان هناك ماكنة تجليخ في احد الورش عاطلة كنت اتفحصها 

فوجدت بريمة حلزونية عمودية وليس بوضع مائل . عند دورانها تسحب سائل التبريد الى الأعلى 

لأغراض تدفق السائل وتبريد الشغلة المثبتة . 

والمسابقة كانت تصميم وانجاز الفكرة ثم نجاحها وتقديمها . وهذا كان صعب بألنسبة لطالب مرحلة

اولى . ولم اعرف النتيجة ماذا كانت . ومن خلال طرحي للسؤال قلت لربما احد المتسابقين مشترك

معنا في الملتقى ويبدي رأيه .

وربما تكون انت .لأنة لايمكن رفع الماء الا بهذه الطريقة . وصراحتا كنت انوي ان اخصص مكافئة

نقدية لذلك لأنني كنت منشغل بفكرة جهاز لغسل الهواء .الا انني استخدمت بدائل اخرى .

وانا اشكرك جزيل الشكر والأحترام لأهتمامك وردك على الموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## العرندس (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله البغدادي .. وبصراحة دائما ما تمتعنا بمواضيعك الشيقة 

الله يوفقك ويعزك ويجزاك خير


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*ممكن هذا السؤال*

هل هناك ألة ترفع الماء من دون استهلاك اي طاقة


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*انظر الصورة*

انظر الصورة و تخيل 
هذا ما توصل اليه احد المهندسين العرب و اخترع هذا الاختراع وتمت تجربته وكانت التجربة ناجحة 
بظمان عدم دخول الهواء الى الخزان 
و شكرا


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*الصورة*

انظر الصورة


----------



## العرندس (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم .. makhfi 

السؤال جميل ورائع .. الصورة غير واضحة عندي !! ماذا تقصد بها 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ Makhafi 

ممكن ان تضع الأبعاد او ألأرتفاع الممكن لسحب الماء او شرح المنظومة .

وفقك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*هل وصلت الفكرة*

فكرة العمل بسيطة جدا


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*الشرح*

عند تسرب الماء من الخزان فانه يجذب الماء في الانبوب النازل الى البئر و هكذا دواليك
وذالك بظمان عدم دخول الهواء الى الخزان 
وتكون الحلقة مغلقة اى ان الماء يجذب بعضه البعض
اما عن الابعاد و التفاصيل فهذا ليست لي الصلاحية في منح المعلومات 
التجربة كانت ناجحة و تدفق الما كان 12.66 لتر في الثانية الواحدة على عمق 15 متر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يوليو 2006)

وصلت الفكرة وتشكر 

البغدادي


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بك وسنقف معك بألأفراح ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## العرندس (6 يوليو 2006)

الله يعزك ويبارك فيك ويوفقك يا أخي الكريم .. 

الفكرة وضحت .. وجزاك الله خير 

بالنسبة للصورة .. بإذن الله سأقوم برسم صورة أوضح قليلا .. حسب ما فهمت 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## السيد المصرى (6 يوليو 2006)

بابل كانت هناك جنائن معلقة نسمع عنها . وانا اسأل هل يخطر في بال احدكم ولو بفكرة كيف كانوا

يرفعون الماء حسب ما اظن سبعة طوابق لتسقي هذه الجنائن المعلقة


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

اللهم نورنا بنور الفهم و اخرجنا من ظلمات الوهم

اليس ما تقدمت به من الممكن ان يكون قد اكتشف في تلك الفترة
و شكرا


----------



## أحمد غالب المنصوري (8 يوليو 2006)

اعتقد عن طريق الخاصية الشعرية وقيل ايضا عن طريق البغال والحمير حتى قيل ان من شدة التعب كانت البغال والحمير تنتحر والله اعلم


----------



## speed99a (11 يونيو 2007)




----------



## medo911111 (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*الناعور*

كان البابليون يستخدمون النواعير لرفع الماء الى الجنائن وهي عجلة ضخمة تشبه الطاحونة الهوائية ولكن تاخذ طاقتها من مجرى الماء حيث توضع مع مجرى الماء وفي نهايتها اكواع ترفع الماء الى مستوى اعلى حوالي 10 متر حسب ارتفاع الناعور ومن ثم يجمع في خزانات ليرتفع ضغطه ثم يفتح على المجرى الجديد الذي يوجد فيه ناعور اخر وهكذا وهي تعتبر من اعظم الافكار في تلك الفترة:15:


----------



## omaalrubaiee (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## محمد الجراح (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته الحقيقة الموضوع شيق جدا ولكن يحتاج الى اسهاب اكثر ومدعوم بالامثلة والصور عافاكم الله ووفقكم


----------



## وائل عبده (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يا ريت الصوره يا جماعه لاني الفكره لم تتضح لي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## areg hana (10 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
كل الافكار التي كتبت جديرة بالاهتمام ولكن كل فكرة لا تقترن باثر معين مكتشف في هذه المدينة الاثرية يبقى مجرد فكرة
ويستمر اللغز . ولكن مهما كانت الفكرة بسيطة قد تستوجب التوقف عندها ونقاشها . اتمنى من كل من يخطر بباله اي فكرة في هذا المجال ان يطرحها للنقاش .
الفكرة الاولى المعروضة( الخاصية الشعرية ) منذ سنين احاول ان اصل الى طريقة عملية لرفع كمية اكبر من الماء او اي سائل اخر ولكن لم افلح بالرغم من اني اراها الاقرب حقيقة اللغز , لان بهذه الطريقة اذا كانت مستخدمة وبعد كل هذا الوقت سوف لا يبقى اثر لها .


----------



## الهداف18 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكأخي الكريم على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## لخضر03 (4 فبراير 2012)

*قصر الحمراء في الاندلس كيف كان الماء يصعد اليها *


----------

